# Help identify brand and effect



## Markus Andersson (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi, I got this generator and dont know what brand or effect it has.
It´s a diesel generator 1-phase 230vac and 3-phase 400vac 50hz
Someone have painted It al over :tango_face_crying:
I want to find a service manual and how much effect I can run on it.

Does anyone recognize this one, or knows where to find any identification on it?


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

It looks very similar, albeit yours looks like an older model, to the one in another recent topic:

http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/...increase-total-used-time-generator-timer.html

Theirs:










Yours:


----------



## Markus Andersson (Oct 1, 2017)

There is alot of this type,
here is another:









I have removed the hoods and searched for some type plate or information about the size of the engine and the generator.
but failed to find something
The fuse is switches to a 16A so it does not make any use, want to secure it properly, so it does not burn up


----------

